# Mercury Vapor bulbs



## Jessicap (Dec 17, 2010)

Okay what type and watt do you suggest? What is the difference between the bulbs? Are the ones labeled Sylvania different than the ones you find in the pet store? 

http://www.marketamerica.com/patza/...mail=071310380C1A0C060E2A25000C1E0C244B1A021B

What is the difference between these bulbs? They range in price from $12 - hundrends? 

Thanks in advance for your comments. would like to purchase one but not sure which one.


----------



## coreyc (Dec 17, 2010)

I suggest a Megeray or Powersun 100 watt should do it how big is your enclosure? the link does not work so can not see the bulb's but I think sylvania bulbs do not put out enough UV for reptiles


----------



## jeffbens0n (Dec 17, 2010)

The consensus seems to be that Powersun by Zoomed and Mega-ray by reptile uv are the best for your reptiles. 

As for the Sylvania bulbs, they arn't necessarily the same as the ones made for reptiles, there are a lot of mercury vapor bulbs on the market that are for indoor and outdoor lighting, but not meant for reptiles, as they do not produce UVB. I kinda figure that anything that doesn't cost that much probably doesn't have the UVB you are looking for.


----------



## Jermosh (Dec 17, 2010)

Jessicap said:


> Okay what type and watt do you suggest? What is the difference between the bulbs? Are the ones labeled Sylvania different than the ones you find in the pet store?
> 
> http://www.marketamerica.com/patza/...mail=071310380C1A0C060E2A25000C1E0C244B1A021B
> 
> ...



I am not a reptile light expert, but am a photo expert. MALs give off one of the best spectrum of light then another when looking at ease of using it. So all MALs give off the same type of light, where the difference is in filtering and arcing voltage, in this way you can get specific bands or intensity of one band over another. Now CFBs or regular CBs are Hg bulbs, but they are make light by recycling UVs to illuminate the coating, thus they do not have a real broadband spectrum output unless they are coated specifically. 







MALs can be very pricey indeed. But they can last a long time.


----------



## coreyc (Dec 17, 2010)

Jermosh said:


> Jessicap said:
> 
> 
> > Okay what type and watt do you suggest? What is the difference between the bulbs? Are the ones labeled Sylvania different than the ones you find in the pet store?
> ...



What's a MAL?


----------



## Jermosh (Dec 17, 2010)

coreyc said:


> What's a MAL?



Sorry its a Mercury Vapor Bulb, means Mercury Arc Lamp. I think MVB can mean fluorescent as well.

I want to dig around and see if anyone actually did a spectrum test on the differant bulbs.


----------



## TKCARDANDCOIN (Dec 17, 2010)

I just purchased a new one yesterday from pet smart.It was a exo terra 160w mvb that puts out the uvb and uvb. It also has a internal switch thats shuts it off incase it overheats.So far I am happy and it only cost 39.99 + tax and I had $3 coupon in my reptile magazine.


----------



## Jessicap (Dec 17, 2010)

Okay so what I am reading is that all MVB's give off UVB but it depends on the coating of the bulb that determines how much UVB is being emmitted. So unless it states that is is specificly for reptiles, it most likely has coating on it that would prevent proper UVB/UVA exposure for the tort. 

Is this correct? I just want to make the right choice at the most reasonable cost... lol How long do these lights usually last? I had read that they will eventually dim but use the same amount of electricity to use, so I am assuming as they dim they will produce less UV rays. looked like they could last 5yrs or more?


----------



## coreyc (Dec 17, 2010)

Yea the two most common one are Megaray Powersun they will last 12-18 months they also will still will light up but like you said it will not produce as much uv but if you had a meter you can check them an know when to replace it but meters are expensive


----------



## Jermosh (Dec 17, 2010)

Jessicap said:


> Okay so what I am reading is that all MVB's give off UVB but it depends on the coating of the bulb that determines how much UVB is being emmitted. So unless it states that is is specificly for reptiles, it most likely has coating on it that would prevent proper UVB/UVA exposure for the tort.
> 
> Is this correct? I just want to make the right choice at the most reasonable cost... lol How long do these lights usually last? I had read that they will eventually dim but use the same amount of electricity to use, so I am assuming as they dim they will produce less UV rays. looked like they could last 5yrs or more?



Yes thats it in a nutshell. As for length of use? I would suppliment some summer sun, you can still put a heat source outside and they can get full spectrum UV, this would add some time onto your bulb. Granted this may only be a few months up in the artic north of course.


----------



## Jessicap (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your help. I will be looking for a reptile specific bulb. One last question - as I was looking up info on them I came across an article stating they are harmful due to the uv radiation they give off. If they are in a glass enclosure the radiation rays will not escape but this will be an open enclosure, anyone else afraid of the health concerns?


----------



## Madkins007 (Dec 17, 2010)

Excess UV? Just make sure your tortoise can hide and get shelter when it wants- about 1/2 of the habitat should be partially protected from the light, and the hides should be well protected from it.


----------



## lusciousdragon (Dec 17, 2010)

TKCARDANDCOIN said:


> I just purchased a new one yesterday from pet smart.It was a exo terra 160w mvb that puts out the uvb and uvb. It also has a internal switch thats shuts it off incase it overheats.So far I am happy and it only cost 39.99 + tax and I had $3 coupon in my reptile magazine.



This is the one that I bought too. It is still in the mail. I read it is good for 2 years.


----------



## Jessicap (Dec 17, 2010)

Madkins007 said:


> Excess UV? Just make sure your tortoise can hide and get shelter when it wants- about 1/2 of the habitat should be partially protected from the light, and the hides should be well protected from it.



I as actually thinking of the health risks to humans from the uv radiation. Just wondering thoughts on this. Also if we are not suppose to look at the light because it is bad, what is it doing to the torts eyes?


----------

